#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-26
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning kinda :)
<nestobravo> Hello. My name is Ernesto and we will want (my school) to do a Ubuntu install party in Madrid. The answer is: Could be possible that the member of the community in Spain speak with our students about the ubuntu as operating system? Thank you
<head_victim> nestobravo: I'd probably ask in #ubuntu-es to try and get a bigger group of people more local to your area
<nestobravo> Thank you. I'll try in spanish ubuntu.
<czajkowski> nestobravo: talk to dpm or ask in #ubuntu-es as head_victim suggested 
<dpm> hi nestobravo, try to talk to them too: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es
<AlanBell> nestobravo: also look at https://launchpad.net/guadalinexedu which is a customised Ubuntu for the spanish education system
<AlanBell> andalusian specifically
<nestobravo> Thank you for all
<nestobravo> dpm: i'll try to talk them. Also i wrote in a forum in ubuntu-es
<nestobravo> alanbell: thank you. I knew guadalinex but in Madrid the release is MAX but i don't want this. I prefer ubuntu releases Thank you
<nestobravo> Bye. Thank you for information and advice. I just wrote to Ricardo Pérez and i'm waiting for your reply. Best regars. See you
<AlanBell> nestobravo: not saying you have to use that release, but you might find someone good to talk to students by contacting them
<nestobravo> alanbell: Sorry. my english is very bad and i don't understand correctly. Than you
<AlanBell> nestobravo: I was suggesting you might find a good person to talk to your students about standard ubuntu if you contact the guadalinux project
<nestobravo> alanbell: Ok. i'll try to talk with guadalinex project people. Thank you. See you
<nestobravo> alanbell: i just wrote to guadalinex proyect. to see if I have luck. Thank you for all. Bye
<AlanBell> bye
<h00k> Our LoCo was just on Wisconsin Public Radio
<mhall119> h00k: cool! 
<mhall119> h00k: will it be available online?
<h00k> mhall119: It will
<mhall119> h00k: cool, send the link around when it is
<mhall119> I'd love to listen
<h00k> It was an advocate talking about a presentation happening next Monday
<h00k> It was just a short clip of Rick talking about Ubuntu
<h00k> They spelled from an audio clip, so they got horrible spelling, which I corrected in an email to them (waiting for them to fix it)
<paultag> congrats to ubuntu-au :)
<h00k> http://www.wxpr.org/news/index.php?art=860 
<paultag> head_victim: prod :)
<head_victim> paultag: cheers mate, just approving that email to the list
<paultag> head_victim: ubuntu-au is invited to join locoteams-approved, welcome :)
<paultag> head_victim: it seems only fitting I got to re-add the first team I had the displeasure of removing
<paultag> head_victim: I'm super happy for you guys
<head_victim> paultag: I'm ecstatic, a lot of people have been doing some awesome work
<paultag> head_victim: +1 there
<paultag> head_victim: be sure to pass on how exited everyone outside AU is to the team :)
<paultag> head_victim: keep up the great work
<czajkowski> head_victim: well done 
<paultag> h00k: that's awesome!!
<paultag> h00k: be sure to blog it! (and the clip too!)
<h00k> paultag: of course!
<paultag> h00k: ^5, dude, well done!
<h00k> I want them to fix the spelling, though, it's embarrasing :(
<head_victim> czajkowski: thanks, it's been a good year for us, now to keep it going
<paultag> h00k: hehehe, the small things :)
<h00k> congrats, ubuntu-au
<czajkowski> head_victim: indeed keep it up, we didnt like having to unapprove ye guys
<paultag> +1
<paultag> my first meeting, too
<czajkowski> but I think it was needed to get you back to where you are now
<czajkowski> on the yellow brick road :) 
<paultag> czajkowski: with all the opium?
<h00k> we're going to be working on getting approved soon, as well.
<paultag> czajkowski: no reason to promote that ;)
<czajkowski> the wizard of OZ!
<czajkowski> jesh
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah!
<czajkowski> OZ AU
<paultag> czajkowski: what did you think the poppy fields were?
<cprofitt> akgraner: you were in the Army?
<head_victim> Thanks everyone, just dented/tweeted and sent a few emails, etc and on that note I'm off to bed. 
<cprofitt> night head_victim 
<paultag> head_victim: :D
<paultag> head_victim: n8! congrats!
<head_victim> Cheers all, night.
<h00k> So, where would be an appropriate place to crosspost this radio link? Which mailing list would be best?
<h00k> loco-contacts?
<h00k> yeah, too late. posted.
<h00k> yell later ;)
<akgraner> cprofitt, yep sure was :-)
<akgraner> got a bronze star for my work during the first gulf war too :-)
<paultag> akgraner: were you discharged?
<paultag> I can't remember if you told me, I'm guessing yet
<paultag> yes *
<mhall119> paultag: he's black-ops now, deep undercover following a group of socialist hackers
<akgraner> paultag, yep ets's in 93 from active duty was released from reserve duty in 97
<paultag> akgraner: what was your final rank?
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<cprofitt> akgraner: I just missed the first gulf war
<cprofitt> was not trained on the version of the fist-v they needed
<akgraner> E4 but I work in an E6 position...
<paultag> akgraner: gotcha
<cprofitt> I was an E5 in an E7 position
<paultag> Cpl. Graner :)
<paultag> if my ranks are right
<akgraner> Was the Blackbook editor for the 18th Airborne Corps Command staff...:-) and got to do some really cool stuff
<akgraner> Specialist 
<paultag> ah, gotcha
 * mhall119 has Pasta Fagioli simmering away, very hungry
<cprofitt> paultag: E4 can be specialist if not in charge of others or corporal if you are
<paultag> mhall119: mmm, I love pasta e fagiola so much
<paultag> cprofitt: gotcha
<mhall119> paultag: trying a crock-pot version my wife found
<cprofitt> 18th? Where are they out of?
<paultag> erm, fagioli
<mhall119> looks and smells good, but I gotta wait till dinner to have some :(
<paultag> mhall119: yar :(
<bkerensa> my friend had the best military job ever
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> He was a Intelligence Specialist attached to the Defense Language Institute at the Presidio of Monterey which means when he was deployed he really didnt have much of a military chain of command
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> For anyone wanting to join in on the Ubuntu Leadership Team meeting it starts in about 8 minutes in -meeting...
<Ronnie1> evening jono, any news on the foundation name issue?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-27
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> anyone out there?
<locodir-user> I guess everyone is gone
<cprofitt> I am here
<locodir-user> hi
<cprofitt> what can I assist you with?
<locodir-user> this is my first time on here
<cprofitt> welcome... glad to have you here
<locodir-user> thank you
<locodir-user> So I was reading the portion about contributing to ubuntu
 * cprofitt listens
<locodir-user> Im a computer science major, so I would like to do something with coding
<locodir-user> or something along those lines
<cprofitt> awesome.
<locodir-user> but im still a beginner
<locodir-user> I guess what Im looking for is to get my feet wet
<cprofitt> well... as always I would recommend doing some things with your local team
<cprofitt> what part of the world are you in?
<locodir-user> southern california
<locodir-user> USA
<cprofitt> cali has an active team
<locodir-user> really?
<cprofitt> this is a general link:
<cprofitt> 
<cprofitt> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers
<cprofitt> to the developer stuff
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam
<cprofitt> the California team
<locodir-user> cool, thank you
<cprofitt> the best thing is to get to know the community hang with some folks on IRC
<cprofitt> learn how to use launchpad 
<cprofitt> working with testing and QA is also always a needed thing
<locodir-user> ok...yeah Im willing to do anything to get some kind of real world experience, and if I can help along the way then its a double win
<cprofitt> well... working on bugs is a great way to get exposed to things
<locodir-user> cool
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<locodir-user> I know some html, javascript, css, and java programming
<cprofitt> from there you can submit patches
<locodir-user> ok
<cprofitt> and then learn how to do commits, etc.
<cprofitt> ooh... well if your more web oriented you could also help the loco.ubuntu.com developers
<locodir-user> Im actually sitting in class right now....lol!
<cprofitt> lol
<locodir-user> could you send me the link for the web stuff? please
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/loco-directory
<mhall119> locodir-user: or you can /join #ubuntu-website
<cprofitt> was just looking for that mhall119 
<cprofitt> locodir-user mhall119 is one of the lead devs for loco directory
<cprofitt> and a great resource as you move forward
<mhall119> cprofitt: locodir-user: https://launchpad.net/community-web-projects is our parent project
<locodir-user> ok thank you mhall119 and cprofitt
<locodir-user> I know im gonna sound like a super rookie...but I love the wabbly windows
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<dholbach> should https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-illinois be in https://launchpad.net/~locoteams?
<czajkowski> not seen it in the queue to add 
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> paultag: ^^^ any ideas 
<czajkowski> and it should be ubuntu-us-illinois no ?
<paultag> czajkowski: ohai
<paultag> dholbach: humm. let me take a look
<paultag> Odd, it looks like ~ubuntu-chicago is under that team, which is locoteams[-approved]
<paultag> if they're just calling chicago illinois, we might as well grant them the same rights and revoke chicago's, and get them back indirectly
<paultag> czajkowski: dholbach: I have a feeling we should involve chicago in this discussion
<dholbach> whatever works for you, yes
<mhall119> czajkowski: someone posted the "cheap flights" video to ISD
<mhall119> it's hillarious
<nigelb> mhall119: what video/
<mhall119> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPyl2tOaKxM
<nigelb> hahaha
<czajkowski> paultag: um.... the guy on chhicago team agrees with the name change 
<czajkowski> damit
<czajkowski> kubuntu guy 
<czajkowski> cycles a lot 
<nigelb> nixternal
<paultag> nixternal rules
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> him
<czajkowski> he does 
<czajkowski> he rants about biking 
<czajkowski> I rant about rugby 
<mhall119> hmmm, rugby on bicycles....
<paultag> it'd be like modern day polo
<cprofitt> I just see a scrum of mountain bikes
<czajkowski> http://youtu.be/RS3iB47nQ6E
<cprofitt> funny comercial...
<cprofitt> interesting rugby vid - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00tYsKfByhM
<czajkowski> paultag: you're missing from channel 
<czajkowski> please join 
<bkerensa> czajkowski: :P No CD's for unapproved ;)
<bkerensa> oh well
<czajkowski> bkerensa: not our call 
<czajkowski> that was done durin the last cycle from Canonical. 
<bkerensa> I know :)
<bkerensa> I'm sure if I can get a couple hundred for t-shirts sponsored for Global Jam and now for Ocelot release I can get someone to cover CD's
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> burn em 
<czajkowski> and ask pleia2 about the cd cover that -ca created for their team to put cds into 
<czajkowski> bkerensa: most teams burn a lot them selves
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california/+junk/2010branding-sleeves :)
<pleia2> available in SVG, so you can edit as needed
<bkerensa> pleia2: Cool I will reach out and see about getting a batch made for us and WA team :)
<pleia2> we're an approved team, but we still end up burning hundreds per cycle since we have so many events
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah I think ultimately we might just have a bunch of USB's made
<pleia2> there is a black and white version of the sleeves, I just print a bunch up on my printer
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> unfortunately USB sticks are still expensive, even in bulk
<bkerensa> yeah but you can format at each release and just make new ones for people
<bkerensa> while CD's end up in the trash within a few months
<pleia2> oh yeah, for installfests and demos they're great, not so much for giving away :)
<bkerensa> FreeGeek is trying to offload thousands of Ubuntu CD's that are old releases
<bkerensa> and I was like... uhh I have no use for such
<pleia2> any of them LTS?
<pleia2> we can always use those
<bkerensa> Umm I think so let me check
<bkerensa> :D
<paultag> me.pault.ag/stalker.py <- debian changes, live in your terminal!
<paultag> sweet awesomeness, batman!
<mhall119> cool
<locodir-user> Hola
<mhall119> bonjour
<locodir-user>  algun miembro de locoteam
<locodir-user>  en el cual pueda hablar
<mhall119> :/
<locodir-user>  o comunciarme por medio de correo
<mhall119> !es
<ubot4> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-28
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dscassel> paultag: You let mailing lists send notifications to your phone?
 * dscassel doesn't have a smart phone, but imagines he'd turn as much of that as he could off.
<paultag> dscassel: Yes, since I'm on the loco-council
<paultag> dscassel: if someone has an issue and needs help, I want to help
<paultag> it's about the only list that high-volume would kill me on
 * paultag gets back to swearing at oricle
<paultag> oracle
<dscassel> paultag: I suppose that's sensible.  Your dedication is admirable. :)
<paultag> dscassel: well, I know what it's like to be ignored on a mailing list - I swore that i'd never ignore someone in need :)
<paultag> but those (two) threads were abuse of the bat-phone
<czajkowski> aloha 
<paultag> howdy doodie czajkowski 
<czajkowski> who highlighted us 
<paultag> czajkowski: me
<paultag> I did not mean to
<paultag> sorry
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> *wallop*
<paultag> :)
<paultag> JESUS CHRIST
<paultag> How does mailing the list again help?!?!
<paultag> Where's "Chuck Frain"
<marcus> i personally find it useful to share the information about that.
<paultag> marcus: yes, but when it's a back and forth coversation sending 5 emails in a minute
<paultag> it's something that should be done on IRC or off list
<paultag> and then condenced and pushed out
<paultag> we all get enough mail as-is, we don't need to re-hash everything on list
<marcus> maybe, but an email filter could also help if you feel disturbed
<paultag> in fact, I'm fairly sure all these topics are on the archives
<marcus> i think a list is meant for things like that
<paultag> marcus: I'm on the loco-council, like I said
<paultag> marcus: if I wanted to filter out mail for stuff i'm overseeing, I'd not be doing my job
<paultag> marcus: so next time, when you have a real problem, your mail gets trashed
<paultag> so I'll keep it as is
<paultag> just know it's pissing me off
<marcus> so there is no way to discuss inter-loco problems from what i hear now.
<paultag> marcus: I don't understand.
<marcus> for us it is important to know that otheres have not received the book, too. I thought the ml is the best way to reach them
<paultag> marcus: so email the loco-council about it
<paultag> This is the message on the mailing list:
<paultag> This is a low-volume mailing list for LoCo Team contacts. 
<paultag> 5 mails a minute is not low-volume
<marcus> but are the loco contacts on the council list ?
<paultag> marcus: no, but they don't need to be 
<marcus> how should i know then that others have the same problem
<paultag> marcus: AFAIK there is no one else who has had this problem
<marcus> then you might talk to the ubuntu-gr or the ubuntu-ma guys
<marcus> and that are only two i know of
<czajkowski> marcus: but it's nothing to do with us 
<czajkowski> as I pointed out now a few times at least 
<czajkowski> it's the publisher 
<paultag> marcus: loco-contacts is "This is now ready for everyone - come and get it" or "We just did this awesome thing here, check it out" or stuff like that
<czajkowski> or if they did they followed the instructions and mailed the person in question as jono has said oin the mail 
<paultag> or general discussion
 * paultag goes back to work
<marcus> but it has been announced as it is something official
<paultag> marcus: so look at  the thread in the archive
<paultag> marcus: it was talked about there
<czajkowski> it was on jonons blog and clearly states it has nothing to do with loco contacts or canonical or jono it has to do with the publsieher
<czajkowski> mabe the mail wasn't received on time 
<czajkowski> but it's their call 
<czajkowski> did you send it for the two teams your contact of 
<marcus> i just dont like promises that are not kept
<paultag> marcus: We got a copy
<marcus> ok
<paultag> because we followed directions :)
<paultag> just sayn'
<czajkowski> marcus: you're the only one saying on the list, clearly if there were othrs we'd know there was an issue, and there isn't 
<dscassel> I never heard back either, but I haven't actively pursued it or looked into it too deeply.
<dscassel> (I did put the order in. Can't remember if I followed instructions to the letter)
<dscassel> I've also already got a copy of the book from a conference pack.  The only thing I wanted this one for was to send off to some other city as a reward for being awesome.
<marcus> czajkowski, "Our LoCo did all of the above as well but we never heard back from Heather!" Michael Kotsarinis on the list a few minutes ago
 * dscassel totally acknowledges there's not much the LC can do...
<marcus> maybe the lc could get in contact with Heather (i do not even have her address)
<czajkowski> dscassel: THANK YOU!!!!
<czajkowski> marcus: it's in the post!!!!!
<czajkowski> email her 
<marcus> in general i do not like the tone here either.
<czajkowski> I've asked someone else to help me get more information
<czajkowski> but at the end of the day it's not a loco council issue 
<czajkowski> the best we can do is see if we can find more info for folks but it's not our area and has nothing to do with us 
<marcus> maybe, but at the end of the day i feel left alone and pissed off
<czajkowski> is all myself and paultag are trying out best to explai 
<paultag> marcus: I've had a super shitty day and it's not really your fault
<czajkowski> marcus: but taking it out on us isn;'t gonna help 
<marcus> ok
<marcus> np
<marcus> i will try to get in contact with heather and send a little update mail on the list if i got an reply (if i am allowed to and not treated as spam)
<czajkowski> marcus: nobody is saying your posts are spam 
<czajkowski> just the ml gets little traffic
<marcus> it just gave me that feeling
<czajkowski> and it's been replying over one thread back and forth and the info was thre 
<czajkowski> nobody said your mail was spam 
<paultag> I might have insinuated it
<marcus> to be concrete czajkowski i have overread the info (heathers email) due to font size change in you mail
<marcus> my brain treated the sentence as signature or something like that
<czajkowski> I'm sorry the mail appeared that way
<czajkowski> using a web based client at work 
<czajkowski> and trying to help to resolve the issues for you 
<marcus> ok, i think we can solve that issue.
<AlanBell> czajkowski: fwiw I sent a mail request for the book too, following the instructions to the letter
<czajkowski> I've juse sent a mail asking from the lc point of view if there is any issue 
<czajkowski> it's not our area but we'll try and help
<czajkowski> the issue re ordering cd's on the form and it saying natty has now been resolved
<AlanBell> yay
<czajkowski> see I do get stuff right ocassionally
<czajkowski> marcus I beleieve you will be getting a mail now from heather 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I mentioned your team also 
<AlanBell> cool
<czajkowski> also ther was a limited supply as far as I can tell 
<AlanBell> I don't have a plan of what to do with the book so I never followed up
<AlanBell> but if paultag got a copy then some must have gone out
<paultag> AlanBell: ohio
<paultag> I got a copy, but it was as a reviewer
<AlanBell> wonder if it was a US thing
<paultag> personally, that is
<paultag> ohio got one too
<AlanBell> I got one in a conference pack, it was a prize for a quiz night
<AlanBell> went to a gentoo user as we considered her to be the person who was most in need of it
<akgraner> NC got their copies as well
<akgraner> copy
<pleia2> I followed-up with heather in august, our book are finally in the mail (I sent an email to the list saying so)
 * AlanBell wonders if international shipping wasn't part of the deal
<czajkowski> seems to be an issue with teams outside of the USA mostly 
<CrazyLemon> is there any way to see who's admin of our loco mailing list?
<pleia2> CrazyLemon: at the bottom of the listinfo page you should see: ubuntu-blah-blah is run by
<pleia2> like https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-ca has: Ubuntu-us-ca list run by lyz at ubuntu.com, david.wonderly at kubuntu.org, jdeslip at gmail.com
<CrazyLemon> pleia2 hmm..i don't see that kind of info at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-si
<pleia2> CrazyLemon: ah, in that case the only way to get ahold of them is emailing ubuntu-si-owner@lists.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> pleia2 awesome..thanks alot
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<paultag> moin moin
<HakanS> The swedish team have changed Team Contact. I have changed the loco team page at http://loco.ubuntu.com/ 
<HakanS> Do I have to do somthing more?
<czajkowski> nope just update there 
<czajkowski> and lp I think 
<czajkowski> or that could be team owner
<HakanS> OK.
<drubin> !council
<ubot4> Factoid 'council' not found
<drubin> czajkowski: paultag  popey : Email incoming to loco-council
<paultag> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<paultag> wtf
<paultag> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<paultag> ah!
<paultag> ohai drubin 
<drubin> paultag: :)
<czajkowski> drubin: yes
<drubin> it would be aamaaazing to get feed back before tomorrow night.
<czajkowski> drubin: too many councils to just say council 
 * drubin knows it is short notice
<paultag> drubin: :)
<paultag> drubin: if you CC'd me I would RE now :)
 * drubin has already emailed it
<paultag> kk drubin :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help !lococouncil |Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams |  Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ |Report  hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<czajkowski> there 
<czajkowski> drubin: whats up 
<czajkowski> I've no mail moderating here 
<drubin> czajkowski: re what we discussed in private channel a few weeks back
<czajkowski> ahhh
<drubin> "Your mail to 'Loco-council' with the subject...."
<paultag> czajkowski: nothing in the queue?
<czajkowski> 17:01 < czajkowski> I've no mail moderating here
<czajkowski> at work lads :) 
<paultag> czajkowski: me too
<drubin> It can wait.
<czajkowski> popey: may be able to moderate it 
<drubin> Just would be nice to get a reply before end of tomorrow. BUT every one is busy so we all understand
<paultag> (I don't have a PW)
<paultag> drubin: still in SAST?
<drubin> Yip
<paultag> drubin: kk, I'll see if I can RE at a sane hour
<paultag> drubin: that's +0200, right?
<drubin> yip
<paultag> kk
<drubin> but don't worry about the times, that is the point of emails
<paultag> drubin: ack'd
<drubin> paultag: but my awake hours are pretty arb any way.\
<paultag> drubin: sure, I know the feeling :)
 * drubin feels embarssed he is still on Maverick
<h00k> I don't judge.
<h00k> er, hello
<paultag> drubin: hehe
<drubin> hehe
<popey> done
<paultag> got it
 * paultag hugs popey 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
<drubin> paultag: Thanks for the vote of confidence, popey ;-p
<popey> eh?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-02
<new2linux> hwllo
<inspector> it seems none wants to have an inspector here. is that true?
<refiist> where can i get help for python?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
<tiagoscd> hi
<tiagoscd> can anyone tell me when gonna be the next meeting of membership board?
<pleia2> tiagoscd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards has the schedule, so the next one should be on wednesday at 12:00 UTC :)
<pleia2> "4th Wednesday of the month: 12:00 UTC"
<tiagoscd> pleia2: ok, thanks a lot
<pleia2> you're welcome
<tiagoscd> :-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-25
<cprofitt> hey elky 
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
<lousygarua> good morning
<Geochr> Good morning from Greece
<czajkowski> Geochr: hey there 
<Geochr> Hi czajkowski 
<Geochr> Hi mates, the Greek community has created a countdown banner for 12.10 which is used in our forum : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<Geochr> if you like it, here is the instruction how to convert it in your language
<Geochr> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2012-September/005967.html
<Geochr> Feel free to use it...
<czajkowski> Geochr: great job! 
<Geochr> thanks czajkowski 
<Geochr> the art team of our community doing good job
<Geochr> we are proud fo them...
<Geochr> for*
<czajkowski> doing a great job! 
<Geochr> and i am proud which i am a part of Ubuntu Greece...
<Geochr> ok "great job" as you wish !
<locodir-user> Atualizei de 10.04LTS para 12.04 através do gerenciador de atualização. Não removi os "pacotes obsoletos" na instalação e agora como faço para remover??
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/  is now up and running 
<paultag> czajkowski: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2012-September/001659.html ← links are both dead
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-28
<bkerensa> paultag: yeah the _ and . make them 404
<dholbach> good morning
<Geochr> Hi mates
<Geochr> Does somebody know when will begin the requests for pre-orders of CDs for the new 12.10 release ?
<czajkowski> Geochr: unknow as of yet
<czajkowski> waiting to hear back from canonical with regards to this
<czajkowski> as soon as it is we will post to list
<Geochr> ok, i guess that we will informed via email for that
<Geochr> ok thanks
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> daker: ping 
<daker> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> daker: there used to be a URL so I could see the list of teams and their expiray date on the LTP
<czajkowski> am lost it's not in my bookmarks 
<czajkowski> need it for PabloRubianes SergioMeneses coolbhavi 
<daker> czajkowski: http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/approved ?
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/approved
<czajkowski> daker: should that not be verified now ?
<daker> czajkowski: yeah but that will break the url
<SergioMeneses> thanks daker 
<daker> i can do it if you want
<SergioMeneses> daker, if you can do it that would be awesome!
<daker> ok
<czajkowski> thank you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> Alguien sabe como cambiar la configuración de ubuntu server del teclado en consola para ponerlo en español (no salen |,@ etc) 
<locodir-user> Gracias
<ubuntu_aze> hello everybody
<ubuntu_aze> I'm Admin of Ubuntu Azerbaijan LoCo
<ubuntu_aze> Where in site we can manages admins of loco team?
<ubuntu_aze> so?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<Tm_T> moin
<czajkowski> YoBoY: any date/time so I can add to blog post or can we create something in the LTP ?
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, ping
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: yes?
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, is it possible that a Kubuntu LoCo team can be set up? ovidiu-florin has started a Kubuntu Romania LoCo Team, but the Ubuntu LoCo Team says Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE and does not like it
<czajkowski> we've not done flavours before they fall under locoteams as far as I know 
<czajkowski> <--- off to catch a plane 
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: I wonder why there would be separate loco for Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Ubuntu loco isn't for the particular flavour but the whole community
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: actually maybe I should react on the mailing list (:
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, you should
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: anyway, the kubuntu and ubuntu folks can work in their separate ways even without separate loco
<czajkowski> Tm_T: smartboyhw what mailing list is this ?
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, if you are asking about the Kubuntu Romania stuff, kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> where can I put in a request for a kubuntu-ro mail list?
<ovidiu-florin> for the Romanian Kubuntu community?
<czajkowski> rt@ubuntu.com ?
<czajkowski> perhaps 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-28
<trinikrono> hello guys, i am making a google hangout for my loco team tonight is anyone interested in coming
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-24
<lucianinho> iep
<Ganaraja> any openings in ubuntu Australia ?
<Ganaraja> i mean job openings
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-27
<Peter_____> Hello
<Peter_____> Have a question
<Peter_____> Problem with crashed Ubunt
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-28
<NoLogic> Hi all, is it russian chat or english?
<NoLogic> Похоже это мертвый чат
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-21
<BexThreads> G'Day! Go Tellinger for President of SA! Thanks for UBUNTU! I love Die Antwoord! ;-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-22
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Morning o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nhaines, jose: how is UFCS coming on?
<nhaines> dholbach: jose said he didn't get a response from anyone he emailed, so I'm going to gather up the list of earlier suggestions for judges and get them to him.
<nhaines> Traditionally we had IRC meetings but I'm skeptical that this would be timely, so I'm thinking of just doing an online vote.  I'm not familiar with voting sites though, and we have 102 entries.
<dholbach> maybe something quick on surveymonkey?
<nhaines> Well, we need to have some kind of consensus on narrowing it down to 12-15.  Maybe a condorcet runoff would work.
<dholbach> ok
<nhaines> I suspect that's what I'll be doing later today.
<svij> nhaines: dholbach: I remember that there was a discussion about the website ubucon.org (and ubucon websites in general) on a mailing-list. Sadly I don't find the mails… can you point me to it, or am I mixing something up?
<dholbach> I can't remember where that was
 * svij scratches his head…
<genii> svij: There was some discussion in the channel about it, this was in my backscroll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12530751/
<svij> oh it was here, thanks genii !
<genii> np
<svij> I think ubuntu-community-team should be the right place to discuss ubucon releated stuff, or is another ML more suitable?
<mhall119> jose: nhaines: if you're in need of judges for UFCS, I'll volunteer
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-24
<dpm> hey nhaines, around for the summit call?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-25
<nhaines> dpm: sorry I missed the call today.  I misunderstood your change that pushed the start time an hour later.
<nhaines> And also to January.
<dpm> nhaines, no worries. I had fixed it, but probably too late
<dpm> we can continue the conversation over e-mail this week
<nhaines> I never got the fix, and it was removed from my calendar.
<nhaines> I'd been talking to pleia2 and thought the time change was deliberate.  In any case, maybe we can switch to Fridays to include her.  Will discuss over email.
<dpm> oh, weird. Is it not in your calendar now?
<nhaines> It is, but only one day on January 26th, 2016.
<dpm> yeah, I had added pleia2 to the calls too
<nhaines> Richard and I will have a call on Monday or Tuesday to nail down more of the community side of things, so we'll make up some time for the next call.  :)
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> hm, I can see you on the invite for the recurring calls now. Can you double-check if it's on your calendar for next Thursday?
<nhaines> It's not.  :)
<pleia2> fridays would be lovely, but I'm only in town for two more before I do the flying thing for a month
<dpm> hey, evening pleia2
<pleia2> morning, dpm :)
<nhaines> They don't show up until the 21st of January.
<nhaines> Good morning, pleia2.  :)
<dpm> hrm, let me move the next two to Friday, to see if now they show up
<dpm> moving forward, would something like Wednesday work? I can make it nevertheless, but I'd rather not stay in on a Friday night :)
<nhaines> Oh right, work.  :)  Wednesday works for me.
<pleia2> wednesday is fine by me too
<pleia2> thursdays and tuesdays are just ESOMANYMEETINGS
<dpm> lol
<dpm> ok, cool, will move to Wednesdays
<dpm> I think I know what happened with the invite: I had fixed it in the calendar after seeing it was no longer in, and decided not to send notification in order not to spam everyone, but I think that meant it didn't re-appear in everyone's calendar
<nhaines> Aha!
<pleia2> DST will make this interesting soon too
<pleia2> but I'm usually pingable on irc, when I'm home
<nhaines> Yeah, I mean, the calendar entry isn't critical.  The main thing is that I thought the time had actually changed.  :)
<nhaines> (Since the email didn't mention any dates.)
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks to Google Calendar all times and dates are localized.
<dpm> argh, sorry about that. The only change I intended to do was to make it recurring so that we don't need to reschedule after each call. Obviously, that backfired
<pleia2> doh, sent to my @ubuntu.com address (no google account)
<dpm> did you guys get the invite for next Wednesday, at the right time? (17:00 UTC)
<pleia2> imagine I said yes :)
<dpm> hehe
<nhaines> dpm: yup, it's looking right.
<nhaines> pleia2: I had to add my @ubuntu.com address to my google account.  Then change the settings to be able to accept invites to my non-primary accounts.
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah, that works for drive/docs, but the calendar is being horrible
<nhaines> NOW I get invites to my @ubuntu.com account at my Google account anyway.
<svij> morning all o/
<nhaines> svij: good morning!
<dpm> morgen svij :)
<pleia2> ok, too many mornings, I should get to bed
<pleia2> night :)
<svij> while you both are here… I want to discuss a few things about ubucon websites (and social media stuff) … is there any news about that except those things you discussed a few days ago, nhaines ? (ubucon.org etc.)
<svij> good night pleia2 ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: good night!
<nhaines> svij: no news, but I hope to start working on a Django-based solution in October.
<svij> oh
<svij> what are you planning? :)
 * svij needs something for ubucon.eu
<nhaines> Basically to reimplement the current site, except with a CMS.  :)
<dpm> oh, actually, I was going to talk about that
<dpm> nhaines, perhaps I've got something that will make your life easier
<nhaines> Probably Django/Symposion. I need to deploy it first.
<nhaines> dpm: that would make me happy!
<svij> dpm: tell us more ;)
<nhaines> I talked to Richard today and he said that mhall119 could have the front page of ubucon.org for a bit, so I'll need to chat with him about htat.
<dpm> Let me send an e-mail to all of you right now, but the tl;dr is that I spent some time on a generic ubuntu-site build in Django-CMS, based on the style of developer.ubuntu.com
<dpm> that would give us:
<svij> Drupal 6 on ubucon.de "works" but it's a bit ugly on mobile phones nowadays…
<dpm> - A ready-made Ubuntu style site
<dpm> - Internationalization
<dpm> - A mobile theme
<dpm> - A possibility to build upon Django to add more apps if needed
<svij> nice
<nhaines> Sounds good to me.  :)
<svij> also self-hostable, I think? (I heard that summit.u.c isn't really because of hard-coded urls or similar stuff)
<nhaines> I'm wondering if Bootstrap isn't the answer for this kind of thing.
<dpm> I think rather http://design.ubuntu.com/web-style-guide, which is framework-agnostic. They can be integrated with Bootstrap, Django, and any other, I guess. It's just CSS + JS
<dpm> But then again, I'm not a web design expert :)
<svij> just send us the email and I'll have a look ;)
<dpm> hehe, on it
<svij> and we need to discuss how we organize the social media accounts… the @ubucon on twitter and "ubucon" on facebook (~1000 likes) could be better used for international ubucon-announcements
<svij> so we could have ubuconDe accounts for the German Ubucon and just "ubucon" for all the ubucons
<nhaines> Sure.  I don't think I own either of those.  :)
<nhaines> I suppose if @ubucon just retweets all of the child account tweets...
<svij> yeah sth like that
 * svij is the self-announced Social-Media-Expert for Ubucon ;)
<svij> funny thing is that the facebook page has ~1000 like and only ~200 of them are germans… even though, it was always about the german ubucon…
<nhaines> haha
<svij> twitter and g+ are both under 100 followers
<nhaines> svij: über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten.  :)
<svij> hehe
<dpm> :-)
 * svij will probably announce the date and place of the ubucon.eu in the next month. :)
<nhaines> Is it Maui?  Because I hear the weather's great there.
<svij> :D
<svij> check ubucon.eu and you know the city ;)
<nhaines> I'm excited to announce the Ubucon SCALE keynote speaker, but that has to remain a secret for a bit longer.  :)
<nhaines> svij: ooh, I've never been there.  :)  I'll have to consider it!  :)
<svij> nhaines: :)
<nhaines> As long as you can get Döner Kebab!
<svij> sure :D
<nhaines> Although I wouldn't mind a Currywurst either.
<svij> you can sleep at my house, but then you get indian/srilankan food. :P
<nhaines> That is okay because I love Indian food too!  Well, actually, I love British Indian food.
<svij> :D
<nhaines> I've never had Sri Lankan food.  But I consider this a personal failing.
<svij> well, pretty similar
<nhaines> I don't like every food, but I try almost every food.  :)
<dpm> svij, nhaines, ok, sent the e-mail to the global ubucon organizers
 * svij is reading
<nhaines> Okay, I got that.
<svij> dpm: does it also include formulars for attendee-registration and applications of talks?
<nhaines> No, but Symposion does.
<svij> this? https://github.com/pinax/symposion
<nhaines> That's the one.
<svij> do you have a site which uses that?
<svij> or do you know a site…
<dpm> svij, it does not include it, but forms can easily be added to django
<nhaines> svij: pycon.org uses it.
<svij> there are many pycons listed there ;)
<nhaines> Yes, so it seems to work.  :)
<svij> the pycon website all looks great…
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning everyone
<svij> hey Kilos 
<svij> nhaines: I didn't know that I'm in the jury of the FCS :D
<nhaines> svij: yes, surprise.  :D
 * svij loves suprises. :P
<nhaines> Don't worry, neither did pleia2.  But we needed some good Ubuntu community representatives.
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks for including us :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-26
<youssouf> Bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment peut on devenir représentant d'ubuntu pour un pays comme le senegal
<elacheche> Bonjour Youssef :) 
<elacheche> youssouf: 
<youssouf> oui bonjour
<elacheche> Un instant je te cherche le how to :)
<youssouf> merci c'est simpa 
<elacheche> Bonjour de la Tunisie :) 
<elacheche> :)
<youssouf> alors comment vont les affaires laba
<elacheche> Bien bien :D Alors, youssouf y a déjà un équipe au Senegal, tu peux contacter l'équipe et contribuer avec eux, si l'équipe est inactif tu peux essayer de le re-activer :) Voilà le lien → http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-sn/
<youssouf> merçi je vais voir
<elacheche> Sinon, y a aussi l'équipe #ubuntu-africa le but de ce projet et je re-activer les LoCo en Afrique :)
<elacheche> Tu peux nous rejoindre à irc #ubuntu-africa et on peut t'aider à re-activer l'équipe ou contacter les gars au senegal :)
<youssouf> merci vous etes gentil en attendant permettez moi de prendre quelques minutes pour exploiter ce lien si interessant que vous m'envoyer
<elacheche> Si t'as d'autres questions je serai ici :)
<youssouf> merci bcps
<elacheche> :)
<youssouf> hello elacheche
<elacheche> Hey youssouf :)
<youssouf> j'ai consulté ce team loco mais on dirai qu'il est inactif
<elacheche> Il est temps les chercher et re-activé l'équuipe alors :) 
<youssouf> Cooment. Il n'ont laissé ni contact mobile ni e-mail
<elacheche> Jecherche :)
<youssouf> merci
<elacheche> Tu peux les contacter via https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sn :) → Le lien direct est https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sn/+contactuser
<youssouf> merci je vais consulter
<elacheche> youssouf: Rejoind nous à #ubuntu-africa, on est toujours là bas.. si personne de ubuntu-sn ne répond on peut t'assister pour re-activer l'équipe
<youssouf> mERCI JE VAIS M'y lancer
<elacheche> Congrats Na3iL :D 
<Na3iL> elacheche, about what! :D
<elacheche> You're part of the Membership Board now :D 
<wxl> good god we have a lot of members now :) unless we're getting rid of the old ones
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> belkinsa: who'll add them to the LP team?
<Na3iL> aw! :D thank you for the great news :D 
<elacheche> belkinsa: Someone from CC should clean the LP group
 * elacheche is sorry to have a such discussion in the wrong channel
<elacheche> congrats to tsimonq2 and lyz as well :D 
<tsimonq2> thanks elacheche :D
 * tsimonq2 wonders if jose was ever a part of the membership boards...
<tsimonq2> congrats pleia2 :D
<jose> no, why?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-27
<belkinsa> elacheche: sorry I was at work when LP came up.
<Dakota_> hello
<JanC> belkinsa: you don't have to say sorry for that  :)
<belkinsa> JanC: it's a habit.
<elacheche> No problem belkinsa :)
<svij> does this site load for anyone? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/history/
<svij> oh it did after a looooong time
<svij> I don't remember who asked, but I've added the yakkety yak release party to loco.u.c http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3438/
<elacheche> svij: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/history/ loads after a while
<svij> elacheche: yeah, I#ve noticed that too
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-28
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-01
<aeoril> duanedesign ping
<aeoril> Oh, not on
<aeoril> pleia2 ping
<aeoril> Does anyone know the best way to get in touch with someone from the Oklahoma LoCo?
<aeoril> Duane Hinnen (duanedesign) is on the contact page on the Ubuntu website
<aeoril> Israel Dahl (unknown nick) contacted me via email about a local happening, and I wanted to get in touch with them
<aeoril> philipballew: hey
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil | aeoril 
<ubot5> aeoril: The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> aeoril: try their mailing-list or their IRC channel.  They may also have a G+ group or Facebook.
<aeoril> tsimonq2: belkinsa thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-02
<ahoneybun> mhall119: sometime this week I'd like to get a hangout or whatever together with you, I and my friend Ibis who is having a Tech Night in Jan 17 in South Florida
<goncalocandida> boa tarde
<goncalocandida> alguém da zona de torres novas 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-09-26
<elacheche> Morning! Anyone from the LC is here?
<elacheche> wxl: ping me wen you're around :)
<svij> I'm here :)
<elacheche> Hey svij how are you doing?
<svij> fine and you?
<elacheche> Good! :) On behalf of the Ubuntu Tunisia loco team, I'd like to extend our membership as approved LoCo until we prepare our re-approval application
<elacheche> The extention range is up to you x)
<svij> I'll extend it for two months, we're restaffing the council in the mean time
<svij> extend until 2017-11-30 now :)
<elacheche> Cool :D I was hoping for 1 month I got 2 :D :D 
<svij> :)
<elacheche> Thanks svij, we'll prepare the re-aproval asap, then send the mail
<elacheche> Many thanks!
<wxl> elacheche: hey
<nhaines> svij: +1
<svij> oh hey nhaines 
<nhaines> svij: hey.  (sorry, I'm at the Ubuntu Rally and they're keeping me busy!)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-09-27
<svij> nhaines: have fun :)
